# About to lose insurance



## Art101 (Aug 11, 2017)

So my medicaid is out of MD and well I'm in WY now.My insurance would be about 600 a month,like I have that to pay out.Thinking of bouncing down to Ogden and apply for the full meal deal there and commute between their and Cheyenne.Any ideas or comments please let me know.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Sep 15, 2017)

I am not exactly sure about the specifics of your situation, not sure if you have medical issues that are long lasting or if you just need generalized treatment but there are certain states that will help cover the cost and there are different types of insurance even for homeless people.

You will be best off not to ever mention the fact that your a " traveler " when applying for some of these programs. Texas for example has a program called Hood County Indigent program. This is in Hood County Texas and programs may vary from county to county and state to state.

Once again I am just trying to give you a helpful example. I was able to get this insurance for free for as long as I needed it. I had surgery last year on my throat and they covered all the cost pertaining to the surgery. The co-pay visits were next to nothing and most were waived.

There are all sorts of programs like this around the country and it can be difficult to find them because there not advertised. Not sure if this helped but we sure the hell are not getting any younger . Take care friend. Hope to hear good news in the future. Certainly keep us posted, you never no your information might help someone in need on here........


----------



## Journals (Sep 18, 2017)

i have to go to dss like every three months in a new city and sign up for medical .. i travel but have epilepsy soooo i need my pills or constant CBD, however thats more expensove and the govt wont cover medicinal cbd cuz it works...off track sorry but yeah, just apply everytime you need too takes like 2 days tops during the week, just ask for your card #s from yer insurance so you dont gotta wait for your homeless mail


----------

